# Caddis Swap....any stage of the life cycle



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

Don't think I've ever seen two fly swaps going at the same time here on this forum.....but what the heck....

I'll host.....12 tiers max.....any stage of the life cycle

Due to me no later then April 15th....that way we can have them back for the opener...

Any takers?

edit...

just a couple more things...

either toe tag your flies or post a picture

include a self addressed envolope in the package with the correct postage already on it


----------



## alexsalmon (Feb 16, 2006)

Count me in!


----------



## joefsu (Jan 9, 2005)

I'll go in on this one too. I'm in the fly tying mood I guess.

I'm thinking an adams with a trude wing...what do you guys think? I know this has worked as a caddis pattern for me before. 

Joe


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

Off to a good start....

Tommytubular - sz 16 Gray Elk hair Caddis
Alexsalmon - ???
Joesfu - Trude Adams


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Yep...count me in...I'm thinking a nymph,but I'll think about it and post when I get an :idea:


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

Welcome aboard Dino...

Tommytubular - sz 16 Gray Elk hair Caddis
Alexsalmon - ???
Joesfu - Trude Adams
Dinoday - ???


----------



## alexsalmon (Feb 16, 2006)

Tommytubular - sz 16 Gray Elk hair Caddis
Alexsalmon - Caddis Emerger
Joesfu - Trude Adams
Dinoday - ???

I may change it if it looks shatty.


----------



## landshark (Aug 1, 2005)

me too

ice caddis


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

Tommytubular - sz 16 Gray Elk hair Caddis
Alexsalmon - Caddis Emerger
Joesfu - Trude Adams
Dinoday - ???
landshark - ice Caddis


how about it axisgear.....wanna share a stick or stone with us?:lol: 
Todd father? Bob T? rangerman? Gunrod? Chawazz?

come out come out where ever you are!


----------



## axisgear (Jan 24, 2007)

You had to toss some unrefusable bait my way didn't you:lol: !

I'm in. Give me a day or two to decide on which pattern. Maybe I'll make something new!:idea:


----------



## axisgear (Jan 24, 2007)

I forgot to ask how many?


----------



## mpatmcg (May 3, 2005)

I'd like to join in. I just got done tying up a bunch of these in a size 14:
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/fly_pictures/green_caddis_larvae.htm

I'd be fine with sending 2 per person if that would offset the easy pattern.

Mike


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

Tommytubular - sz 16 Gray Elk hair Caddis
Alexsalmon - Caddis Emerger
Joesfu - Trude Adams
Dinoday - ???
landshark - ice Caddis
axisgear - ???
mpatmcg - green caddis larva

axisgear.....there will be a max of 12 tiers, I'm going to tie to the max number...if the swap doesnt fill up I'm sure we'll have room for a couple more in our fly boxes 

mpatmcg.....1 or 2 is up to you


----------



## alexsalmon (Feb 16, 2006)

axisgear said:


> I forgot to ask how many?


It hasnt been decided, gotta wait till the swap "closes", but up to 12.


----------



## Chawazz (Jun 25, 2006)

I'm in (since I sorta prodded you, I gotta follow through now!!)


----------



## steelie (Sep 20, 2000)

Good Day,

Oh what the hell... i'm in!

I won't tell you what I am tying... hahaha!

Steelie


----------



## axisgear (Jan 24, 2007)

I've decided on some #16 or #18 quill wings.I have a bag full of wood duck primaries that aren't doing anything.Haven't decided on what color abdomen/hackle,yet;It'll probably and up being tan/ginger or gray/grizzly,but I'm open for suggestions.

Maybe a I'll throw in a nymph,too


----------



## rangerman (Apr 17, 2002)

If there's still room, I would like to join with a Triple Threat Caddis.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=57116&cat=500&ppuser=3392


----------



## joefsu (Jan 9, 2005)

rangerman said:


> If there's still room, I would like to join with a Triple Threat Caddis.
> 
> http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=57116&cat=500&ppuser=3392


Very nice, simple, but very nice indeed!


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

Tommytubular - sz 16 Gray Elk hair Caddis
Alexsalmon - Caddis Emerger
Joesfu - Trude Adams
Dinoday - ???
landshark - Ice Caddis
axisgear - Quill Wing Caddis
mpatmcg - Green Caddis Larva
chawazz - ???
steelie - ???
rangerman - Triple Threat Caddis

Welcome aboard Gentlemen....this is shaping up nicely

2 spots left.....


----------



## Chawazz (Jun 25, 2006)

my entry;

The first few were "uneven", need to knock the rust off the vise.

14 Opal Mylar Elk Hair Caddis


----------



## axisgear (Jan 24, 2007)

I did a half dozen #16 gray/grizzly quill wings tonight.I would have posted a photo,but wouldn't you know it! I'm finally able to post some pics and my wife's camera takes a crap:lol: ! It's just my luck I guess.

On a side note,I just picked up a new Renzetti vise today;Man is this thing SWEET! This is almost more fun than fishing......almost


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

I'll join... Not sure what i'll tie yet.

Shane


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

Tommytubular - sz 16 Gray Elk hair Caddis
Alexsalmon - Caddis Emerger
Joesfu - Trude Adams
Dinoday - ???
landshark - Ice Caddis
axisgear - Quill Wing Caddis
mpatmcg - Green Caddis Larva
chawazz - ???
steelie - ???
rangerman - Triple Threat Caddis
Deputy865 - ???

1 spot left.....




axisgear said:


> I did a half dozen #16 gray/grizzly quill wings tonight.I would have posted a photo,but wouldn't you know it! I'm finally able to post some pics and my wife's camera takes a crap:lol: ! It's just my luck I guess.
> 
> On a side note,I just picked up a new Renzetti vise today;Man is this thing SWEET! This is almost more fun than fishing......almost


Looking forward to seeing those....are they like a hemingway caddis? 

I want a new vice too.....bad, real bad. I've got the jaws worn out on my second cheap vice...not sure I'd know what to do with a quality vise. I'm also of the opinion that my cheap vise's make my flies look better:lol:


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Hey Tom, 

Can I take the last spot. I'll tie up the smorgey so you know exactly what I'm talking about. :lol: :lol:


----------



## axisgear (Jan 24, 2007)

Yes, they are quite similar. The quill wings have no hackle on the abdomen and the wings are split.


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

RIVER LADY said:


> Hey Tom,
> 
> Can I take the last spot. I'll tie up the smorgey so you know exactly what I'm talking about. :lol: :lol:


River Lady.....the infamous smorgey flies will NOT qualify as a caddis pattern. And for the record......my fly tying feelings are still somewhat crushed after your comment about the sample of the smorgey I showed you...

But to show you I have no hard feelings.....I'll provide you with enough hooks, larva lace and peacock herl to tie a fine caddis larva if you would like to participate in this swap.


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

tommytubular said:


> River Lady.....the infamous smorgey flies will NOT qualify as a caddis pattern. And for the record......my fly tying feelings are still somewhat crushed after your comment about the sample of the smorgey I showed you...
> 
> But to show you I have no hard feelings.....I'll provide you with enough hooks, larva lace and peacock herl to tie a fine caddis larva if you would like to participate in this swap.


No I was just bored and wanted to hijack your thread.:evilsmile 


:lol: Hey, I said the second one was fine, just needed a longer tail. But, no you gotta go cop a fly tying attitude and refuse to make it. I'll go ahead and make us some. You'll see. It's real simple.:evil: 

Now Tom, you know I can not sit still long enough to participate. It's March Tom, them there steelies are starting to run the river. You best get this swap of yours done. It's time you got out from in front of that bench and showed a lady you know how to fish. Yeah, you can tie a mean fly but, can you really fish? huh, huh, can ya? :lol: I'm kinda doubting it, I mean heck, you could barley get your pants on to go hunting:evilsmile Ouch!!!:lol: 

Later, Hot Stinky Butt Skunk.


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

something told me to leave well enough alone:banghead3


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

tommytubular said:


> something told me to leave well enough alone:banghead3


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :evilsmile See ya soon Tom.


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

I think i'll *attempt* to tie somthing like the Trojan Caddis.

Shane


----------



## joefsu (Jan 9, 2005)

deputy865 said:


> I think i'll *attempt* to tie somthing like the Trojan Caddis.
> 
> Shane


Shane, I'm not sure how long you've been tying, but that looks like a pretty tough fly. If you were looking for something a little easier the hairs ear nymph is a good one to tie or any nymph pattern for that matter.

Just a suggestion,

Joe


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

joefsu said:


> Shane, I'm not sure how long you've been tying, but that looks like a pretty tough fly. If you were looking for something a little easier the hairs ear nymph is a good one to tie or any nymph pattern for that matter.
> 
> Just a suggestion,
> 
> Joe


I'm going to have to agree with Joe on this one...

Shane I'm not busting busting your chops here.....so don't take it that way please. I know you've been involved in these fly swaps for longer then i have been tying and the time has come for you to focus your sights a little on this fly tying thing.

Here are my suggestions...

1. Pick a pattern that is simple and proven effective and has a recipe.
2. Ensure that you have the proper materials (or equivalents) at your bench before you start to tie it.
3. Maybe even buy a properly tied fly from the store to use for a model so you can ensure your proportions are in check.
4. Slow down and try to make every wrap of thread count.
5. Tie a dozen flies that you can't tell them apart from one another.

I am far from an expert believe me. But I would be willing to help you out (as I have before with materials and a sample fly) anyway i can. I have a pattern in mind and some materials to get you going if you are interested. Just PM me and I will get it on the way to you.


----------



## mpatmcg (May 3, 2005)

Alright, so I'm done a little early, but I did make 24 (2 ea.) So where am I sending these?










Mike


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

PM sent mpatmpc...

I'll get my address out to the rest sometime this weekend...

nice lookin bugs and I'm sure we all appreciate the extra!


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I'm sorry I couldn't get into these two swaps going right now. There are some nice lookin' bugs in there. 

I need to get my painting done that I've put off for months. If all goes well I'll be done this weekend and fishing next weekend.

Nice work fellas.


----------



## landshark (Aug 1, 2005)

mpatmcg said:


> I'd like to join in. I just got done tying up a bunch of these in a size 14:
> http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/fly_pictures/green_caddis_larvae.htm
> 
> I'd be fine with sending 2 per person if that would offset the easy pattern.
> ...


would anybody mind if i switch mine to a neon caddis. this one that mpatmcg is submitting is basicly the same thing I was going todo.

thanks


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

landshark...

I say don't tie a duplicate.....neon caddis it is 

Tommytubular - sz 16 Gray Elk hair Caddis
Alexsalmon - Caddis Emerger
Joesfu - Trude Adams
Dinoday - ???
landshark - Neon Caddis
axisgear - Quill Wing Caddis
mpatmcg - Green Caddis Larva
chawazz - 14 Opal Mylar Elk Hair Caddis
steelie - ???
rangerman - Triple Threat Caddis
Deputy865 - ???


----------



## mpatmcg (May 3, 2005)

Sorry landshark. Didn't realize that is what you were referring to. :sad:

If I didn't have them tied, packaged, and ready to ship I'd chnage.

Neon caddis sounds cool to me.

Mike


----------



## alexsalmon (Feb 16, 2006)

I didnt tie this one but mine look alot alike.


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

alexsalmon said:


> I didnt tie this one but mine look alot alike.




Holy smokes!!

alex is thinking outside of the box too these days.....you been into steelies beer fridge son???

what how where when ..................on heck nevermind 

you go alex!


----------



## landshark (Aug 1, 2005)

mpatmcg said:


> Sorry landshark. Didn't realize that is what you were referring to. :sad:
> 
> If I didn't have them tied, packaged, and ready to ship I'd chnage.
> 
> ...


thats ok I tie the ice ones and they work

just did not whant two flies the same. 

no problem.


----------



## alexsalmon (Feb 16, 2006)

tommytubular said:


> you been into steelies beer fridge son???


Shhhhh. dont tell him. 


Im making them in a few colors/ sizes and i'll give you a few extras. Hope you guys will like them.


----------



## alexsalmon (Feb 16, 2006)

My vice just broke right after I made the last post. I hope I dont have to drop out, I will make the decisoin in a week or so.


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

My Spent Caddis' are coming along pretty good i guess.. For the first time i'm actually happy with what my fly looks like. Still sucks but i'm pleased, its better then average suck:lol: .









(Sorry for the GIANT picture, forgot to edit it again )

Shane


----------



## axisgear (Jan 24, 2007)

alexsalmon said:


> My vice just broke right after I made the last post. I hope I dont have to drop out, I will make the decisoin in a week or so.


If you want,you can borrow my old one!


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Put me down for a Peacock Caddis,size 14.


----------



## alexsalmon (Feb 16, 2006)

deputy865 said:


> My Spent Caddis' are coming along pretty good i guess.. For the first time i'm actually happy with what my fly looks like. Still sucks but i'm pleased, its better then average suck:lol: .
> Shane


I think it looks good, it's a spent caddis, doesn't have to be beautiful to catch a fish!


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

Tommytubular - sz 16 Gray Elk hair Caddis
Alexsalmon - Caddis Emerger
Joesfu - Trude Adams
Dinoday - sz 14 Peacock Caddis
landshark - Neon Caddis
axisgear - Quill Wing Caddis
mpatmcg - Green Caddis Larva
chawazz - sz 14 Opal Mylar Elk Hair Caddis
steelie - ???
rangerman - Triple Threat Caddis
Deputy865 - Spent caddis

Nice job deputy.....patience young man.....you'll be turning out flies to be proud of in no time.

Alex.....looking at the picture of your vise....I started with the same one. If it's the the pin that goes through the cam lever that broke (ask me how I know) just replace the pin with 25 cent worth of hardware from the hardware store.

I should have my dun deer hair tomorrow and start tying up my gray EHC's. But over the weekend I tied 10 CDC & Elk olive caddis on a sz 16.....if the swap doesn't fill in the last spot by the end of the day...I'll take it with these CDC & Elk flies.....that being said.....my plan is to send Gunrod the 12th set as a small way of saying* thanks* for all he does as the moderator of the fly tying forum....anyone involved with the swap have issues with the above plan? Speak it now please....

A quote from the person that turned me onto the CDC & Elk caddis...

"The CDC & elk doesn't look like much but it is a very effective fly. You don't want to use floatant on this fly as it will ruin the CDC feathers."

I will also get my address out today for those that I haven't already done so...

Tommy


----------



## joefsu (Jan 9, 2005)

Tommy,

Sounds like a very generous offer and I have no problem with your idea.

P.S. I wouldn't mind trying a CDC fly. Never fished a CDC pattern before, but I sure hear a lot about them. 

Joe


----------



## alexsalmon (Feb 16, 2006)

Sounds good, gunrod deserves them!!!

I am getting a new vise soon so im back in the game!!!


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

I also agree with sending a set of flies to Gunrod. Heck i'll throw an extra one in just for gunrod (you get extra to tommy).

Shane


----------



## steelie (Sep 20, 2000)

Good Day,

I will probably tie the tape wing parachute caddis posted on another thread...

Steelie


----------



## alexsalmon (Feb 16, 2006)

I cant wait to get steelies fly!!!! Im gonna frame the toe tag.


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

Tommytubular - sz 14 Gray Elk hair Caddis
Alexsalmon - Caddis Emerger
Joesfu - Trude Adams
Dinoday - sz 14 Peacock Caddis
landshark - Neon Caddis
axisgear - Quill Wing Caddis
mpatmcg - Green Caddis Larva
chawazz - sz 14 Opal Mylar Elk Hair Caddis
steelie - Tape Wing Para Caddis
rangerman - Triple Threat Caddis
Deputy865 - Spent caddis
Tommytubular - sz 16 CDC and Elk

Swap is now closed...I took the last spot and a package will be delivered to Gunrod

I had to change my size 16 gray EHC's to sz 14.....due to yet another pack of dun hackle that that says sz 16 that is more suited for 12's or 14's....I really don't like buying hackle online..........grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!

I also believe everyone should have my address....if I missed someone, drop me a PM.


----------



## mpatmcg (May 3, 2005)

tommytubular said:


> Swap is now closed...I took the last spot and a package will be delivered to Gunrod


Thanks for taking the last spot!

Did mine arrive yet?

Mike


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

tommytubular said:


> I took the last spot and a package will be delivered to Gunrod


The offer is appreciated but certainly not necessary. I get much more from you guys in this forum than I could ever give back.

Nice bugs you guys are tyin'. It gives me incentive to make sure my painting project is finally done this weekend. It would have been done last weekend but the paint isn't covering well. I didn't think primer would be necessary with baby blue over off white but apparently it is. The fourth coat should do the trick.


----------



## axisgear (Jan 24, 2007)

I had to re-think my color combination,but no problem as I did a half dozen of the new color tonight.I'll do the rest tomorrow. The ones that I did looked too much like stone flies:lol: . 

I'm still on schedule;I'll have them in the mail before I go to Florida next week.

Happy tying! 

P.S. I'll tie an extra one for gunrod.


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

Tommytubular - sz 14 Gray Elk hair Caddis
Alexsalmon - Caddis Emerger
Joesfu - Trude Adams
Dinoday - sz 14 Peacock Caddis
landshark - Neon Caddis
axisgear - Quill Wing Caddis
mpatmcg - Green Caddis Larva - Received
chawazz - sz 14 Opal Mylar Elk Hair Caddis
steelie - Tape Wing Para Caddis
rangerman - Triple Threat Caddis - Received
Deputy865 - Spent caddis
Tommytubular - sz 16 CDC and Elk

I'm about halfway home with my 2 dozen...should finish up this weekend

I've been at the fly bench wayyyyy to much and feel the need to go fish! I got a spare spool for my 7/8wt. and spooled it for chuck and ducking and re-spooled the other for indy rigging.....so I took tomorrow off and figured I would go make a tangled mess of both of them:lol: I sure hope the weather co-operates.

mpatmcg (and any of the other new fly swappers)....for future reference....send your stuff in a small cheap fly box or an altoids tin and then use a small manilla envolope or padded mailer.....that way the flies you receive back won't get smashed. I have a small box and will take care of you on this swap 

rangerman......you sure tie a nice bug and thanks for the extras!


----------



## steelie (Sep 20, 2000)

Good Day,

The pic of what I am tying, so no toe tag for me... haha...





Steelie


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

Thanks for the update steelie.....Im sure we all appreciate the efforts you put into each of your creations. I for one will be afraid of tying your fly onto my tippet for fear it will get hung up in the trees.


Just an fyi to the remaining participants.....the due date is closing in fast, April 15th. My goal is to have these back out for the opener. Please let me know if there are any snags in meeting the date.

Thanks 

Tommy


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

Tommytubular - sz 14 Gray Elk hair Caddis - Received
Alexsalmon - Caddis Emerger - Received
Joesfu - Trude Adams - In the mail
Dinoday - sz 14 Peacock Caddis - Received
landshark - Neon Caddis
axisgear - Quill Wing Caddis - Received
mpatmcg - Green Caddis Larva - Received
chawazz - sz 14 Opal Mylar Elk Hair Caddis - Received
steelie - Tape Wing Para Caddis
rangerman - Triple Threat Caddis - Received
Deputy865 - Spent caddis
Tommytubular - sz 16 CDC and Elk - Received

Joe just Pm'ed me and his are in the mail....


----------



## steelie (Sep 20, 2000)

Good Day,

Mine most likely will be in the mail on Monday the 16th as I have other packages going out that day... oh yeah, and taxes... taxes are done, just not int he mail yet... unlike my caddis. Pretty much just have to add the parachute hackles now. 

Steelie


----------



## steelie (Sep 20, 2000)

Good Day,

Finally done! Phew... A dozen caddis lined up like little soldiers with their I.D. tags. (Twelve... one extra for Tommy for hosting.) Should be in the mail on Monday. And Tommy T., if you find anything extra in the box, it is yours... hehe.

Steelie


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

Tommytubular - sz 14 Gray Elk hair Caddis - Received
Alexsalmon - Caddis Emerger - Received
Joesfu - Trude Adams - Receivedl
Dinoday - sz 14 Peacock Caddis - Received
landshark - Neon Caddis
axisgear - Quill Wing Caddis - Received
mpatmcg - Green Caddis Larva - Received
chawazz - sz 14 Opal Mylar Elk Hair Caddis - Received
steelie - Tape Wing Para Caddis - In the mail
rangerman - Triple Threat Caddis - Received
Deputy865 - Spent caddis
Tommytubular - sz 16 CDC and Elk - Received

Got Joes flies on Saturday.....nice bunch of flies.....and thanks for the extras

I knew you would come through steelie......looking forward to the package

Deputy.....where do you stand?

I'm not sure about landshark......I've PM'ed him and no response. Doesn't look like he is going to make it on the streamer swap either. I'll give it until the other two packages arrive and if he hasn't come through.....I'm sending them out anyway.


----------



## joefsu (Jan 9, 2005)

sounds good and you're welcome for the extras you deserve them for hosting...I just hope they catch ya some fish!


----------



## steelie (Sep 20, 2000)

Good Day,

Heading out to the post office in a few minutes... hehe.

Steelie


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

Tommy,

I'm sending these flies and the other flies from the other swap soon. It was much easier that way. Sorry for being late.

Shane


----------



## steelie (Sep 20, 2000)

Good Day,

Yep, placed them in the trusted hands of the USPS yesterday afternoon... you should see them probably in a day or two...

Steelie


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

Tommytubular - sz 14 Gray Elk hair Caddis - Received
Alexsalmon - Caddis Emerger - Received
Joesfu - Trude Adams - Received
Dinoday - sz 14 Peacock Caddis - Received
landshark - Neon Caddis
axisgear - Quill Wing Caddis - Received
mpatmcg - Green Caddis Larva - Received
chawazz - sz 14 Opal Mylar Elk Hair Caddis - Received
steelie - Tape Wing Para Caddis - Received
rangerman - Triple Threat Caddis - Received
Deputy865 - Spent caddis
Tommytubular - sz 16 CDC and Elk - Received

Steelie....got your soldiers in yesterdays mail.....very nice! Thanks for the extras too.....I like having a real fly when trying to duplicate patterns

Still waiting on deputy's to get here....and I guess I'm going to have to write off landshark flies....too bad he didn't make it but this will be the third swap he failed to make.....nice guy too, met him at the fly fishing expo a month or so ago. I will send back the extra unless I hear otherwise.


----------



## steelie (Sep 20, 2000)

Good Day,

Cool Tommy! I hope my little soldiers live up to their pre-swap hype! Haha... Yeah, a few of those extras have recently been posted ont he site with tying instructions i believe. Those are pretty much all purpose streamers. I hope they work out for you! 

Steelie


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

steelie said:


> Good Day,
> 
> Cool Tommy! I hope my little soldiers live up to their pre-swap hype! Haha... Yeah, a few of those extras have recently been posted ont he site with tying instructions i believe. Those are pretty much all purpose streamers. I hope they work out for you!
> 
> Steelie



yes sir......they appear to be as good as the hype. My guess is considerable effort went into those.

I did try to duplicate the streamer pattern you posted and sent me....I should be honest as say I didnt fare to well with my first attempt. I'm not ready to give up just yet....I'll give them another go sometime....thanks again!


----------



## steelie (Sep 20, 2000)

Good Day,

Keeping your thumbnail tight to the rear of the cone head is crucial. If you are still having trouble then I suggest using the end of a ball point pen. Take out the ink cartridge. Cut a "channel" in one side of the tube so you can slide it over a hook. Push small end of pen into rear of the cone head and press firmly. This may help to "push" the materials into the rear of the head giving the appropriate body shape.

Steelie


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

Deputy.....we are waiting on you. Where do you stand?

the "soldiers" are ready to be divied up and sent to a river for opening day...








[/IMG]

I also tied up some larva lace caddis on a sz16 as a bonus fly from me to all of you 








[/IMG]

I'm going to do my best to get these out to everyone before next Saturday


----------



## joefsu (Jan 9, 2005)

TT, Those flies look great! Those nymphs are sweet and I have a whole bunch of that style hook, looks like I may need to get me some larva lace. 

Thanks for the bonus fly.


Joe


----------



## mpatmcg (May 3, 2005)

Those flies look awesome! I can't wait to get out and get them tangled around a branch. :lol: Maybe I'll keep these at home for patterns... NAH!

I went up to the PM yesterday for a shake-down trip on my buddy's boat. Not much action but it was a good day to be on the river. Saw a couple small stone hatches. Forgot the sunblock though, so I'm nursing a sunburn today.

Mike


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

OK...I got deputy865's flies last night when I got home....all 9 of them 

Why did you only send 9? I'll take the shortage and send one of yours to everyone else. I will also buy you an envelope and pay your postage to get your share of the swap flies back to you. Seems you forgot about the rules for sending a self addressed postage paid envelope too?

Anyway....i got them packaged up last night and will be on the way to all of you today.

Thanks to everyone for participating....there are some really nice flies in the bunch....sorry you wont have them for the opener.....but it's a long season and hope everyone enjoys them.

Tommy


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

due to prior commitments and normal lifes twists and turns I finally made it to the post office yesterday right about closing time. They are on the way except for gunrods. Gunrod could you please PM me your address. Sorry for the delays.


----------



## steelie (Sep 20, 2000)

Good Day,

Thanks for the update TT! I will be watching the mailbox... hehe.

Steelie


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Got mine today 
Nice looking flies, thanks everyone!


----------



## steelie (Sep 20, 2000)

Good Day,

Maybe tomorrow for me...

So how do you like that tape wing caddis dinoday? Hehe  

Steelie


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

steelie said:


> Good Day,
> 
> Maybe tomorrow for me...
> 
> ...


 ...that's a sweet tie!


----------



## steelie (Sep 20, 2000)

Good Day,

Glad you like it! Now go catch a fish with it!

Steelie


----------



## mpatmcg (May 3, 2005)

Got mine today! Thanks Tommy for hosting the swap, for filling in the missing spots, and for filling me in on the details of participating. Next time I'll be more prepared. Thanks to everyone for the great job on the flies (congrats Steelie). Good luck this season!

Mike


----------



## steelie (Sep 20, 2000)

Good Day,

Recieved mine today. Thanks again TT. Good stuff folks.

I will take better look at them later. I may have a few questions for a few folks too... hehe.

Steelie


----------



## Chawazz (Jun 25, 2006)

Got mine today. They look great.

Thanks for the extra Tommy. And for replacing my crappy plastic case with a good case. I owe you yet again  

Can't wait to float a few. Not sure a can put Steelie's on a tippet. Too much artwork in that fly. Rangerman's Triple Threat Caddis looks really buggy, and Alexsamlmon's still born is something new to try. Dinoday's Peacock Caddis looks fishy and I like the relative sparse wing. Not sure who made the quill wind and the sparkle pupa's (too lazy to look back at the thread at the moment), but those look productive. That quill wing looks deadly for smooth water. Kinda hate to use most of 'em for fear of losing them. Of course, once on the stream and Caddis are moving and fish are bulging, I'm sure a few will come out of the box.

Tight Lines, all!


----------



## alexsalmon (Feb 16, 2006)

chawazz 2 vices makes that fly soooooooo easy! I picked up 2 trout on a darker version of it last night.

Hope you guys like it.


----------

